# Tri Nano Tanks



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

They look pretty sweet derimmed. Do you plan on keeping them lined up like that? I like it.


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

RayT said:


> They look pretty sweet derimmed. Do you plan on keeping them lined up like that? I like it.


This is what I have planned.










I'm deciding on whether to have three separate layouts or one layout.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That width worked out nicely! You must have planned it like that


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

wooo....nice!


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

At first, I wanted to do one tank but finding a cheap light fixture for it size was hard. 
Then I thought of two tanks which I can do either 32" or 16". 32" was too long for my table and 16" is where I had trouble in the beginning. 
Finally I settled with 3 tanks at 24". This gave me more choices for a light fixture.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

what are the specs for the light fixture...i did something similar to this before and I got screwed b/c of my light fixture...grew nothing but algae


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

chris.rivera3 said:


> what are the specs for the light fixture...i did something similar to this before and I got screwed b/c of my light fixture...grew nothing but algae


spec as in T5 HO?

I will have 2 - 14watts 6700k T5 bulbs.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I like the idea you have going on here.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice triptych Are you planning on continuing a scape through all three tanks? Or are you planning like FW, SW, FW or something else?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

If you managed to pull off one big scape spread across three different tanks (especially if the stocking in the three tanks was different) I think that it would look really cool.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

First time I've seen something like that. This should be pretty cool. You going to go same theme for each tank or have 3 seperate themes?


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

If I can get my rock layout to "combine" then I'll go for one theme. I'll post pictures and let you guys decide if it works or not.


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

Tanks on table









Substrate and rocks









I don't like that layout. Doesn't flow together. Probably need to go look for more rocks.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

i was hoping you were going there...NICE!!

Looking forward to see what your next move is.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

You should have made one rockscape except have FW, SW, FW. That would have been neat.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very cool start, looking forward to this!


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

I like your plan, but I'm bummed because I had the same idea a couple months ago, and have just not been able to start it up yet(moving)! You beat me to the punch. Good luck with the setup!


----------



## lilypies (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow! Really like this idea :biggrin:

Looking forward to seeing it when filled!

Good Luck


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Everybody. I'm just waiting on rocks I purchased from a member to come in. Pictures of my attempts for a layout will be posted.


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> You should have made one rockscape except have FW, SW, FW. That would have been neat.


what is "FW, SW, FW"? maybe FW, FW High Punch?


----------



## J83 (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool project
Personally I would have tried sawing one piece of wood into three sections and placing each bit against the glass so it looked like it was going through all three tanks. Something similar to the idea in the pictures below

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/447/p1020047k.jpg

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/8105/p1020052.jpg


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

sqtran said:


> what is "FW, SW, FW"? maybe FW, FW High Punch?


FW: Freshwater
SW: Saltwater

What's high punch?


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

PinoyBoy said:


> FW: Freshwater
> SW: Saltwater
> 
> What's high punch?


thanks. I was just being dumb

Forward, forward, high punch = fireball in mortal kombat


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

Received some stuff today from "dtsuyuki"

Seiryu Stones









Homemade Acrylic Pipes x 3. PM him(dtsuyuki) to make you a pair if you like these.


----------



## jerkosaurus (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you do with those nice rocks! I'll be following this.


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

Good majority of the stone are smaller than I expected. Getting the rock scape for the three tanks to flow with each other is pretty hard

Anybody wanna trade my small stones for larger seiryu stones?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow that musta cost a fortune for the rock, I spent $60 on 12lbs of stone, and that looks like more than 12lbs.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

karatekid14 said:


> Wow that musta cost a fortune for the rock, I spent $60 on 12lbs of stone, and that looks like more than 12lbs.


I was just thinking the same thing to myself.


Gonna make for a really nice hardscape though!


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

Status update:









This tank of the right is almost done. I'll tweak it once I figure out what to do with the other two.









I trying to limit myself to using 5 stones per tank. Offer is still out there for trading my smaller stones for a larger centerpiece stone for each tank.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

What if you tried thinking, "LARGER". Maybe look at this as ONE Aquarium, not three.

Consider limiting yourself to 5 rocks for all 3 aquariums so they work together as a unit.

Just a thought.


----------



## alecks (Dec 15, 2010)

it seems like he wishes to keep the scapes individual. each one having a set of its own elements. im sure if he wanted to think of the three in conjunction to each other he would have chosen a singular tank. just a thought


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

Update so far. 

Tank1









Tank2









Tank3









All together


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I've always wanted to create a row of tanks that "transition" to different types of aquariums kept. 

I've always thought about an Arboreal Terrarium --> Land Terrarium --> Paludarium -> Freshwater Tank --> Brackish Riparium --> Saltwater Tank and so on.


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

Layout that I will keep for awhile. I tried to think of ways to incorporate everyone suggestion but I don't have the creativity to make it happen.

Please critique so this can be better.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I like it! Is that blyxa Japonica in there?


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

nice triptic...good setup


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I think you are off to a great start. Over time you'll look at it a tweek this or that so it's right in your eyes. Well done.


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

that is correct. the background plants are Blyxa Japonica. 

Once the plants grows out more, tweaking will be done.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 5, 2010)

Those look super nice!!!


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

A big shout out to mcqueenesq for RAOK seiryu stones!!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the way that it is turning out. 

Would it be possible to get a FTS from a little further back for perspective?


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Some crs or cherries would look amazing in this!


----------



## aalina (Sep 19, 2011)

its good ilke it very much. its a nice idea. i hope as i like it everyone likes it. thanx for sharing such nice idea.


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

No new pictures of the tank. Just waiting on all the parts for CO2 setup and tubing.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice. I have one DIY rimless 5 gallon.. maybe I'll get two more since I already have a 24" t5 =P that's very cool. If two of the rocks have flat slides though, you might push the two flat sides against the glass so it appears to be one rock when you look at it straight on. 

The overall idea is really cool regardless!


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally got most of the parts for the high tech CO2. Picture updates soon.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

sqtran said:


> -de-rimming 3 tanks.


Sorry to link all the way back to your first post but when you said "de-rimming" did that just constitute sawing of the tops of regular 5.5 gallons?


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

nope. just removing the plastic trims on top and bottom of the tanks


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You just pulled that off and re-sealed the silicon? I notice that you added some plastic corners (were they there originally?).


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisinator said:


> I've always wanted to create a row of tanks that "transition" to different types of aquariums kept.
> 
> I've always thought about an Arboreal Terrarium --> Land Terrarium --> Paludarium -> Freshwater Tank --> Brackish Riparium --> Saltwater Tank and so on.


That would be so awesome! You certainly wouldn't get bored.


----------



## fuzz_16 (Oct 28, 2011)

i was picturing a hill in the middle and the sides leading up to the hill  to combine them all. or hill on right side, sloping down left

awsome idea though! cant wait for more pics


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> You just pulled that off and re-sealed the silicon? I notice that you added some plastic corners (were they there originally?).


That is correct. Using razor blades will help you out with removing the silicon that was used to keep the trims in place. I did not re-seal the silicon after the removal.

Plastic corners? you mean the black silicon that is holding the glass together?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

sqtran said:


> That is correct. Using razor blades will help you out with removing the silicon that was used to keep the trims in place. I did not re-seal the silicon after the removal.
> 
> Plastic corners? you mean the black silicon that is holding the glass together?


Oh. Couldn't tell that was silicon in the pictures. Thought you specifically bought black plastic to place against the corners. Looks really nice so I was wondering.


----------

